# Public Land Bucks



## Bullfrog1985 (Nov 13, 2015)

So for eight years a buddy and myself have been hunting hard on public land. Every year we see mature bucks but the story is always the same. The buck went right instead of left, there was to much brush in the way to shoot, or they just stay out of range. This year it all came together for both of us. My buddy shot his mainframe 8 point with some junk on the bases on Nov. 6th at 9:50 am with a perfect 25 yard shot through one lung and clipped the other (huge bodied deer). I shot my 10 point Nov. 10th at 9:50 am with the identical shot. It truly has been a Dream Season. Our bucks we re shot within 400 yards of each other. Hope this starts a string of successful seasons.


----------



## Greg2Tall (Apr 14, 2015)

Congratulations! I know the struggle of public land hunting


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats! There's nothing more rewarding then shooting a stud on public land


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great deer anywhere!!! Congrats!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a heck of a public land buck congrats on the deer.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations nice buck


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Those are great looking bucks. Congrats to the both of you. I used to hunt public land years and years ago. And I used to see some really big bucks every season. But like you said, it just seemed like something would always go wrong for me to close the deal on them. But I think that has been my entire deer hunting experience.... lol


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Great buck no matter where you shoot congratulations


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow! very impressed! that is a huge acheivment to kill two awesome deer on public ground. props to you guys!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are some brutes very nice job


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bazonga bucks! There are some incredible bucks roaming around on public land, but they take a lot of work to get! Congrats to you and your buddy for doing that work!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a lot of dedication right there. Congratulations to both of you on some very fine bucks.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

That's work right there, if you can get it done on public you have done something, congrats fellas. I was just scouting some public yesterday for the just in case that sometime I may lose my private land I hunt, it happens all the time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats to the both of you. it looks like it was worth the wait. those are some great deer.
sherman


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Very nice deer!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great public bucks, congrats!


----------

